# Gf doesnt loose weight while on deficit



## supertesty

Hi guys,

Im completely lost about my wife cutting diet. I do bodybuilding since 10years and always been able to get ripped with my own diet and fat burners.

Despit her strict diet she follows, 4 to 5 training/week , and cardio, she doesnt loose weight. She takes 2,5mg of yohim too ED.

So what ? I think her metabolism is completely slowdown, she cheated 1 week ago and in 1 day her weight up 2lbs !!!

thanks a lot


----------



## Flipper

What's her calorie intake like and is everything weighed and accounted for? Little things like sugary drinks, milk and sugar in tea or coffee, alcohol etc.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Two possibilities:

1) She is not actually in a calorie deficit.

2) Fluctuations in water weight are masking the fat loss. As in she may have actually lost fat but her weight has not dropped due to an increase in water weight.


----------



## Vinny

Pictures needed to help judge lol.

Has above can you post a bit more information like current weight and Marcos?


----------



## supertesty

Hi guys and thanks, actually I know she respects all the diet and she's in deficit, i guarantee you. her weight never stop to move from 130 to 132pounds.
3 weeks on diet, I advised her to dont cheat this week just to see if the scale moves down but after 3 weeks and no results the motivation is very difficult now and I can understand.

She trains hard, and do some cardio 3times a week. Ok even if the calories are too low or anything else, her weight should have been decrease to some degree before the metabolism crash because of a too strong deficit. But its not the case.

Yes she's got a problem of water retention so what to do ? her thyroid levels are in range. I dont know what to do. wtf


----------



## Ultrasonic

supertesty said:


> Hi guys and thanks, actually I know she respects all the diet and she's in deficit, i guarantee you.


 If she is not losing fat she is not in a deficit. This is essentially the definition.


----------



## Jordan08

She is eating when you are sleeping mate


----------



## Eddias

what is one persons Deficit is not another's, example being my metabolism is damn slow. takes ages for me to lose weight

Also does she drink enough water?


----------



## supertesty

Jatin Bhatia said:


> She is eating when you are sleeping mate


 ROFL :lol:

Her BMR is 1400kcal

on training : 1400*1,6 : 2200 - 20% for the deficit : 1700kcal

off : 1400*1.4-20% : 1560kcal

I did her diet on this base. 2gr of protein/kilos, 1,5gr of carb/kilos,

macros ON training : 120p, 90c, 90fat

off : 120p, 60c, 90fat

the cheat is some sushis, she drinks 3l of wate a day.

so what ? What the fukking fux

She struggle to eat the fat so she's even more on deficit than that !


----------



## 66983

She's eating to much, simple.

What are her stats: weight, height etc?


----------



## JohhnyC

supertesty said:


> ROFL :lol:
> 
> Her BMR is 1400kcal
> 
> on training : 1400*1,6 : 2200 - 20% for the deficit : 1700kcal
> 
> off : 1400*1.4-20% : 1560kcal
> 
> I did her diet on this base. 2gr of protein/kilos, 1,5gr of carb/kilos,
> 
> macros ON training : 120p, 90c, 90fat
> 
> off : 120p, 60c, 90fat
> 
> the cheat is some sushis, she drinks 3l of wate a day.
> 
> so what ? What the fukking fux
> 
> *She struggle to eat the fat* so she's even more on deficit than that !


 You not seeing the wood from the trees here. No matter analysis you use, as Ultrasonic noted if she is not losing a fat she is not in deficit. Your analysis is wrong

Fats in the macros are not just solid fats from an animal. They include cheese, milk, oil in food, seeds, nuts , eggs, avocado, fish etc and so on

These TDEE levels are just starting guides and its a number that will fluctuate daily depending on many factors. Counting calories exactly is a bit difficult. Its easy to be out a 100 or two either way (e.g. alcohol)

No need to over analyse, reduce calories further


----------



## supertesty

JohhnyC said:


> You not seeing the wood from the trees here. No matter analysis you use, as Ultrasonic noted if she is not losing a fat she is not in deficit. Your analysis is wrong
> 
> Fats in the macros are not just solid fats from an animal. They include cheese, milk, oil in food, seeds, nuts , eggs, avocado, fish etc and so on
> 
> These TDEE levels are just starting guides and its a number that will fluctuate daily depending on many factors. Counting calories exactly is a bit difficult. Its easy to be out a 100 or two either way (e.g. alcohol)
> 
> No need to over analyse, reduce calories further


 Man, im pretty sure she takes 20% of the fat she had too so I'll not adviser her to lowering her calories intake while shes probably at 1200kcal/day maybe less


----------



## superdrol

She needs to drop cals by 100 and see what happens then, calculators are ok but maintenence is a wider range in some (imo obviously) so need a bigger drop to be in deficit

id also drop the fats to 50 and you'll see weight fall off, 25-30% of cals from fats is plenty so for 1600 and 25% 400 cals divided by 9 = 45g ish is plenty (that's maybe why she's struggling to eat fats when half her calories come from them!!)


----------



## Ultrasonic

PanamaPower said:


> There is a plethora of reasons why a person can actually be in deficit and still not lose weight, especially for women. She could have a thyroid problem, Polycystic ovarian syndrome, a gluten allergy, or a whole list of other minor complications that have no obvious symptoms that can lead to problems with weight gain/loss. After getting a basic checkup for any of these complications, you can research an HCG diet. I have recommended this to numerous clients when I was training and my GF has done it a few times. The most useful website I found was hcgchica.com The woman provides the diet info that is based on 50 years of research and also links to obtain the hcg, insulin pins, and bacteriostatic water. I've personally seen girls lose 20 lbs in 6 weeks, if the strict diet is followed perfectly.


 If someone eats fewer calories than they use then the energy has to come from somewhere within the body. Yes there are conditions that make fat loss difficult but they don't change this fact. (Note I said fat not weight above BTW.)

In the first instance I'd be looking at the more obvious causes of the issue personally, before paying for tests.


----------



## supertesty

PanamaPower said:


> There is a plethora of reasons why a person can actually be in deficit and still not lose weight, especially for women. She could have a thyroid problem, Polycystic ovarian syndrome, a gluten allergy, or a whole list of other minor complications that have no obvious symptoms that can lead to problems with weight gain/loss. After getting a basic checkup for any of these complications, you can research an HCG diet. I have recommended this to numerous clients when I was training and my GF has done it a few times. The most useful website I found was hcgchica.com The woman provides the diet info that is based on 50 years of research and also links to obtain the hcg, insulin pins, and bacteriostatic water. I've personally seen girls lose 20 lbs in 6 weeks, if the strict diet is followed perfectly.


 Just read about hcgdiet, i didnt know that kind of diet, but 500kcal a day ? ho to train with that s**t ?


----------



## superdrol

supertesty said:


> Man, im pretty sure she takes 20% of the fat she had too so I'll not adviser her to lowering her calories intake while shes probably at 1200kcal/day maybe less


 So she's not sticking to that bit of the diet??

as I say why does she get 50% of cals from fats? She'll be happier eating 1200 cals with less fats and more carbs anyway


----------



## supertesty

superdrol said:


> So she's not sticking to that bit of the diet??
> 
> as I say why does she get 50% of cals from fats? She'll be happier eating 1200 cals with less fats and more carbs anyway


 Last time, I advised her to just dont take fats, and going to sushi, she just took 4 sushis (40g of carbs), the next day : 1lbs more on the scale


----------



## superdrol

supertesty said:


> Last time, I advised her to just dont take fats, and going to sushi, she just took 4 sushis (40g of carbs), the next day : 1lbs more on the scale


 Ignore sushi, drop calories to 1300 for 2 weeks, one day can be water weight from salt in sushi, loads of environmental stuff, drop calories, up carbs, drop fats by half and see what happens, I predict she'll lose weight


----------



## JohhnyC

supertesty said:


> Man, im pretty sure she takes 20% of the fat she had too so I'll not adviser her to lowering her calories intake while shes probably at *1200kcal/day maybe less*


 Unless she is 4'6" and 40kg she is not consistently eating 1200cals a day and still not losing weight. You are definitely counting incorrectly

Water retention is a possibility as is medicine (bloat) but the laws of nature will dictate. People analyse this stuff to death. Do you think they are macro counting and calorie counting the people in North Korean concentration camps. They manage to lose weight just fine 

Have you assume the possibility that she eating elsewhere and just not telling you?


----------



## supertesty

JohhnyC said:


> Unless she is 4'6" and 40kg she is not consistently eating 1200cals a day and still not losing weight. You are definitely counting incorrectly
> 
> Water retention is a possibility as is medicine (bloat) but the laws of nature will dictate. People analyse this stuff to death. Do you think they are macro counting and calorie counting the people in North Korean concentration camps. They manage to lose weight just fine
> 
> Have you assume the possibility that she eating elsewhere and just not telling you?


 Impossible mate, we just pass the last week 24/7 together ROFL and she's pretty motivated, I saw her face getting leaner


----------



## supertesty

I'm gonna monitore all she gonna eat this week including all, mayo etc... and see


----------



## JohhnyC

supertesty said:


> Impossible mate, we just pass the last week 24/7 together ROFL and she's pretty motivated, I saw her face getting leaner


 Reminds me of my ex, she used to go to weight watchers meetings and she told me that all fatties would lie their ass off to the organiser, saying they ate little all week, when she saw a few of them regularly in pizza express shovelling food into their faces :lol:


----------



## Eddias

JohhnyC said:


> Reminds me of my ex, she used to go to weight watchers meetings and she told me that all fatties would lie their ass off to the organiser, saying they ate little all week, when she saw a few of them regularly in pizza express shovelling food into their faces :lol:


 sounds like my Wife, will moan she is not losing weight even though she is "dieting" then sneak is the Kitchen for a choccy biscuit


----------



## JohhnyC

Eddias said:


> sounds like my Wife, will moan she is not losing weight even though she is "dieting" then sneak is the Kitchen for a choccy biscuit


 that's what I mean about counting cals above, its easy to miss out on a few things. Ex would drink JD and diet coke: zero fats, zero protein, zero carbs but 70 cals. Easy for a women to put 4 or 5 of them away given a measure is so small (35ml). You have taken an extra 350 cals without thinking


----------



## TinTin10

PanamaPower said:


> The great thing is, on that level of HCG, you don't even feel hungry.


 What are the pathways that HCG uses to supress hunger exactly??


----------



## Jordan08

PanamaPower said:


> There is a plethora of reasons why a person can actually be in deficit and still not lose weight, especially for women. She could have a thyroid problem, Polycystic ovarian syndrome, a gluten allergy, or a whole list of other minor complications that have no obvious symptoms that can lead to problems with weight gain/loss. After getting a basic checkup for any of these complications, you can research an HCG diet. I have recommended this to numerous clients when I was training and my GF has done it a few times. The most useful website I found was hcgchica.com The woman provides the diet info that is based on 50 years of research and also links to obtain the hcg, insulin pins, and bacteriostatic water. I've personally seen girls lose 20-30 lbs in 6 weeks, if the strict diet is followed perfectly.


 Ok mate. Going forward if someone would complain about a head ache here, I will ask them to check for brain tumour.. Lol

In between HCG diet is most idiotic thing to follow.


----------



## 2004mark

supertesty said:


> macros ON training : 120p, 90c, 90fat


 This is about 13.5 cals/lbs... it's not stuidly low cals at all.

Try lowering them more.

Also if she struggles to get the fats down then why have the macro split at this level. A 130lbs person doesn't need that much protein or fat... relax on the macro split (even with a further reduction in cals) and she'll probably find it easier.


----------



## supertesty

So why we have a femalde friend, who eat big plates of pastas, rice, snikers etc... and she's always stay slim (not lean but slim) what these strange stories of metabolism ? How it can be possible to have this difference ?


----------



## 2004mark

supertesty said:


> So why we have a femalde friend, who eat big plates of pastas, rice, snikers etc... and she's always stay slim (not lean but slim) what these strange stories of metabolism ? How it can be possible to have this difference ?


 The world is full of people of different shapes and sizes... just gotta work with what you've got I'm affraid.


----------



## Ultrasonic

supertesty said:


> So why we have a femalde friend, who eat big plates of pastas, rice, snikers etc... and she's always stay slim (not lean but slim) what these strange stories of metabolism ? How it can be possible to have this difference ?


 Some people just move a lot more, not just walking about but also simply fidgeting more when sitting still. There are also variations in how much this non-exercise energy expenditure increases in response to overeating.

Another big factor is that what matters is the long term average food intake. Just because you see someone eat one large meal doesn't give you the full picture.


----------



## supertesty

Anyway, thanks a lot guys for your suggestions, I'll try to adjust some stuff and let you know.


----------



## simonboyle

supertesty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im completely lost about my wife cutting diet. I do bodybuilding since 10years and always been able to get ripped with my own diet and fat burners.
> 
> Despit her strict diet she follows, 4 to 5 training/week , and cardio, she doesnt loose weight. She takes 2,5mg of yohim too ED.
> 
> So what ? I think her metabolism is completely slowdown, she cheated 1 week ago and in 1 day her weight up 2lbs !!!
> 
> thanks a lot


 The explanation is simple. She lying about the exercise or her cals. It's always the same answer.

No offence meant to your other half.


----------



## superdrol

simonboyle said:


> The explanation is simple. She lying about the exercise or her cals. It's always the same answer.
> 
> No offence meant to your other half.


 A bit harsh when the calculation for maintenence could just be off :huh:


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Ultrasonic said:


> Two possibilities:
> 
> *1) She is not actually in a calorie deficit.*
> 
> 2) Fluctuations in water weight are masking the fat loss. As in she may have actually lost fat but her weight has not dropped due to an increase in water weight.


 shes lying to you about what shes eating,

probably not the only thing shes lying to you about either.


----------



## superdrol

ILLBehaviour said:


> shes lying to you about what shes eating,
> 
> probably not the only thing shes lying to you about either.


 Bastard lol, see I couldn't be that 'orrible


----------



## MickeyE

simonboyle said:


> The explanation is simple. She lying about the exercise or her cals. It's always the same answer.
> 
> No offence meant to your other half.


 Harsh as that sounds this is by far most likely reason.If she's eating less than she used to and exercising more it's impossible she wouldn't have lost any weight in 3 weeks. Regardless of any other conditions.


----------



## superdrol

MickeyE said:


> Harsh as that sounds this is by far most likely reason.If she's eating less than she used to and exercising more it's impossible she wouldn't have lost any weight in 3 weeks. Regardless of any other conditions.


 Not really if maintenence is wrong, it's not like she's been losing loads of weight, it all counts on his calculated maintenence and not a real world one for her specifically if you follow me


----------



## MickeyE

superdrol said:


> Not really if maintenence is wrong, it's not like she's been losing loads of weight, it all counts on his calculated maintenence and not a real world one for her specifically if you follow me


 doesn't really matter about maintenance to start with. if you eat *less than you have been* and exercise more you will lose weight. you will find out what maintenance is when weight loss stalls.

Although I get what you mean, if they have worked her out a diet which isn't actually less than what she was eating before, then obviously not going to work very well.


----------



## superdrol

MickeyE said:


> doesn't really matter about maintenance to start with. if you eat *less than you have been* and exercise more you will lose weight. you will find out what maintenance is when weight loss stalls.
> 
> Although I get what you mean, if they have worked her out a diet which isn't actually less than what she was eating before, then obviously not going to work very well.


 The thing is maintenence isn't an exact figure, for example if I eat between 2200 and 2800 while training I remain the same weight give or take Daily variations, if she was me for example and eating 2700 calories then someone plucked a number out of the air that was 500 cals less and said eat that and I stuck to 2200 I wouldn't lose weight, I wouldn't be lying, but if I dropped it to 2000 I would... it's not like a tdee calculator is bang on and it sounds like they have no clue what her maintenence was in the first place if they used a calculator so everyone is assuming that the calculation is right whereas it may just be 300 calories off and she's still within her maintenence band currently


----------



## 66983

Lock her in a cupboard for a week, bet she loses weight.


----------



## simonboyle

exactly.


----------



## simonboyle

you're getting bogged down in the terms. She is eating less regardless of cal value. And expending more cals through exercise. Then she would lose weight. Less is less.


----------



## AestheticManlet

PanamaPower said:


> There is a plethora of reasons why a person can actually be in deficit and still not lose weight, especially for women. She could have a thyroid problem, Polycystic ovarian syndrome, a gluten allergy, or a whole list of other minor complications that have no obvious symptoms that can lead to problems with weight gain/loss. After getting a basic checkup for any of these complications, you can research an HCG diet. I have recommended this to numerous clients when I was training and my GF has done it a few times. The most useful website I found was hcgchica.com The woman provides the diet info that is based on 50 years of research and also links to obtain the hcg, insulin pins, and bacteriostatic water. I've personally seen girls lose 20-30 lbs in 6 weeks, if the strict diet is followed perfectly.


 Aren't them reasons just what the fatties say to justify why they are fat? :whistling:

As has been said if not losing weight she's not in a calorie deficit. Plus weighing daily isn't all that good I don't think. Weight will fluctuate I can literally piss 3 pounds on a morning (confirmed by scales) id weigh weekly not daily.

Is her target calories calculated through trial and error or using an online calculator?


----------



## Jordan08

supertesty said:


> So why we have a femalde friend, who eat big plates of pastas, rice, snikers etc... and she's always stay slim (not lean but slim) what these strange stories of metabolism ? How it can be possible to have this difference ?


 It would not be correct to judge energy balance of someone on one day basis even one week I would say.


----------



## Quackerz

Strap a GoPro on her head and monitor her every movement. Only way.


----------



## Loveleelady

Hmm I needed this thread was getting frustrated with weight loss stalling last few weeks but still pushing on tried different things to get it going but wasn't happening & after reading this realised just need to eat less  fuking great


----------



## Sasnak

Eddias said:


> sounds like my Wife, will moan she is not losing weight even though she is "dieting" then sneak is the Kitchen for a choccy biscuit


 Apparently the broken biscuits in the tin don't have any calories in them, well, not according to my wife and I'm certainly not going to call her wrong on the matter


----------



## noel

also is she taking into account period...and weighing every day...twice a month she will gain water regardless.... and post period week will be her biggest drop.... many confuse this with fat gain or fat loss...its just water....

also different foods seem to effect ladies loads more

you also have hormonal issues such as estrogen and thyroid which can effect.....

however first question would be is she being meticulous with intake and logging calories.... .


----------



## Loveleelady

noel said:


> also is she taking into account period...and weighing every day...twice a month she will gain water regardless.... and post period week will be her biggest drop.... many confuse this with fat gain or fat loss...its just water....
> 
> *also different foods seem to effect ladies loads more*
> 
> you also have hormonal issues such as estrogen and thyroid which can effect.....
> 
> however first question would be is she being meticulous with intake and logging calories.... .


 Which ones affect women more and why please?


----------



## Gary29

Science bitch, you can't cheat that s**t unfortunately.

If you burn more calories than you consume, you lose weight.


----------



## noel

well I have found many women get intolerences (I am not claiming all women are intolerant) or issues with certain foods - usually if they over eat or sometimes they just seem to react.... for example broccoli, my wife (IFBB Pro) gets bloating from it if she eats more than a couple of servings .... she also will hold water way more than a man with breads..... why? well I am not so sure.... are women more sensitive to some things - possibly.... could it be the fact many overeat certain foods when they diet.....like veggies ....maybe (doesn't seem to happen to men as much - as say this from observations having trained men and women for a while....)

can I pull out science to back it up ...no.... feel free to go check.... its just anecdotal stuff from various preps and observing ........


----------



## noel

Gary29 said:


> Science bitch, you can't cheat that s**t unfortunately.
> 
> If you burn more calories than you consume, you lose weight.


 well womens hormones can influence things more..... I know of ladies doing loads of cardio on f**k all calories and due to their metabolism slowing down and being f**ked they are just going in circles... 1k calories doing weights and double cardio and f**k all is happening apart from them feeling like shite....


----------



## Ultrasonic

noel said:


> my wife (IFBB Pro)


 Impressive. What category does she compete in?


----------



## noel

bikini..... and had a stellar AM career before that....Overall Asian Champ, Amateur Olympia Champ, 2x national champ, Ben Weider Diamond Cup......

was just mentioning to give some background as lots of time (guys mainly) say ah women do or should do this with zero experience of training women....


----------



## Ultrasonic

noel said:


> bikini..... and had a stellar AM career before that....Overall Asian Champ, Amateur Olympia Champ, 2x national champ, Ben Weider Diamond Cup......
> 
> was just mentioning to give some background as lots of time (guys mainly) say ah women do or should do this with zero experience of training women....


 FWIW where I come from is to rule out the basic first, and of course note that there's a bit of a difference between getting in contest shape and a typical woman looking to lose a bit of fat.

It would be good to have more experienced women posting. For training advice as well as nutrition.


----------



## noel

yeah agree. happy to answer some questions - not quite the same but between us we train a fair few ladies - at a reasonably high amateur level - so those good enough to place at Amateur Arnolds or Amateur Olympias or Continental Champs... as well as regular women...to be honest the principle for most is similar... have a lady looking to get back in shape post 3rd child doing a very similar training routine and off season diet choices to what Adriana (my wife) does...and shes responding great....

anyway I just meant that basics are basics but women have a few more things in the mix that luckily we don't have to deal with...and react differently..... saying that a motivated lady p4p out trains most high level guys ........


----------



## Heavyassweights

Loveleelady said:


> Which ones affect women more and why please?


 is the info for your bird mate?


----------



## supertesty

She followes IF 14/10 since 2 weeks with very very good results, all is ok now/ hope it can help


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

There is no way she's eating 120 protein 60 carbs 90 fats and not losing weight. You are either counting wrong or you don't know about what else she is eating... or both.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> There is no way she's eating 120 protein 60 carbs 90 fats and not losing weight. You are either counting wrong or you don't know about what else she is eating... or both.


 simple


----------



## Ultrasonic

> saying that a motivated lady p4p out trains most high level guys ........


 I've seen this sort of comment often. Training priorities are different too of course. I know enough to know I'm in no position to advise on training women!


----------



## BeingReborn

Change the food. Get fats from Udos choice oil and reduce carbs and out in more protein. You need to have fats of the right kind, to lose fat.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> You need to have fats of the right kind, to lose fat.


 I'm sorry but that just isn't true.


----------



## BeingReborn

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm sorry but that just isn't true.


 It is. Proper fats are essential to so many body functions especially for women.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> It is. Proper fats are essential to so many body functions especially for women.


 I would suggest to you that millions of women lose fat every day without giving the slightest thought to this.

I would more generally advise against Udo's choice, as it's both expensive and the blend it provides doesn't really make sense. Omega 3 is what people are likely to benefit from more of, not omega 6 or 9.


----------



## BeingReborn

Ultrasonic said:


> I would suggest to you that millions of women lose fat every day without giving the slightest thought to this.
> 
> I would more generally advise against Udo's choice, as it's both expensive and the blend it provides doesn't really make sense. Omega 3 is what people are likely to benefit from more of, not omega 6 or 9.


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003BY3VPI/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1496661259&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=fats+that+heal+fats+that+kill&dpPl=1&dpID=51r0nFPB2sL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003BY3VPI/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1496661259&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=fats+that+heal+fats+that+kill&dpPl=1&dpID=51r0nFPB2sL&ref=plSrch


 If you can post a link to a relevant scientific paper I'll look at it. In a book however the author can say anything they want without its veracity being checked by experts in the field.

I'm not against omega 3 supplementation BTW, I regularly promote it. But I don't believe not doing so has stopped anyone losing fat. It also wouldn't make evolutionary sense - fat is your body's reserve fuel source so it simply makes no sense that it can't be used if essential fats aren't consumed. You'd also end up with dead fat people in famines but this isn't what happens.

I seriously would save money and stop buying Udo's and switch to omega 3. This will also almost certainly be better for your health.


----------



## BeingReborn

Ultrasonic said:


> I would suggest to you that millions of women lose fat every day without giving the slightest thought to this.
> 
> I would more generally advise against Udo's choice, as it's both expensive and the blend it provides doesn't really make sense. Omega 3 is what people are likely to benefit from more of, not omega 6 or 9.
> 
> There's science in the book.


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003BY3VPI/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1496661259&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=fats+that+heal+fats+that+kill&dpPl=1&dpID=51r0nFPB2sL&ref=plSrch


----------



## BeingReborn

Quotes don't work properly.

Read the book for the science info.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> Quotes don't work properly.
> 
> Read the book for the science info.


 Take a minute to think about what I said. I think you'll find the logic is hard to argue against.

Bear in mind I'm not trying to make money from the sale of essential fats, unlike the author of the book.

(I'm obviously not about to buy a book. If it references a study that proves fat loss is impossible without consuming essential fats then please post the details. But I do not believe any such paper exists.)


----------



## BeingReborn

Do you have any science to back your opinions?


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> Do you have any science to back your opinions?


 This is a decent summary I believe:

http://jandonline.org/article/S2212-2672(13)01672-9/pdf


----------



## ah24

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> There is no way she's eating 120 protein 60 carbs 90 fats and not losing weight. You are either counting wrong or you don't know about what else she is eating... or both.


 This.


----------



## BeingReborn

Too long for me for today I'm afraid.

I couldn't drop an ounce much like op partner and I was strict. As soon as I added the Udos, I lost 3kg in the first ten days. I slept better, could concentrate better, had more energy and my strength went up.

That's good enough for me.

I believe we need this fuel to assist the metabolism to work properly.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> Too long for me for today I'm afraid.


 You were recommending an entire book to me  .

Here's a much shorter link making the point about supplementing with omega 3 rather than 3:6:9

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ask-the-supplement-guru-omega-3-vs-omega-3-6-9.html



> I couldn't drop an ounce much like op partner and I was strict. As soon as I added the Udos, I lost 3kg in the first ten days. I slept better, could concentrate better, had more energy and my strength went up.
> 
> That's good enough for me.
> 
> I believe we need this fuel to assist the metabolism to work properly.


 Obviously keep doing whatever you're happy with  .


----------



## BeingReborn

Yeah but a book you can jump in and out of over days and process it.

I will be sticking with the oil, it's brilliant. Give it a go.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> Yeah but a book you can jump in and out of over days and process it.
> 
> I will be sticking with the oil, it's brilliant. *Give it a go. *


 I won't, because it's expensive, and likely not as good for my health as a cheaper omega 3 supplement.


----------



## BeingReborn

Ultrasonic said:


> I won't, because it's expensive, and likely not as good for my health as a cheaper omega 3 supplement.


 The two are not comparable. Udos isn't just omega 3 - and you get what you pay for.

I will get you a bottle if you find me a decent cross trainer /bike combo under £200


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> The two are not comparable. Udos isn't just omega 3 - and you get what you pay for.


 I know, that's the problem. It also contains omega 6 which makes it worse. Read the links I posted for a discussion of why.

I know I'm very unlikely to convince you - just explaining why there is zero chance of me buying any, or advising others to do so.


----------



## BeingReborn

I don't have vegetable oil or nuts though so I am not at risk of this "bad ratio" theory and I'm not convinced it exists as the link is just someone's opinion and no science backing it at that.


----------



## BeingReborn

Read this :

https://www.udoschoice.co.uk/media/striking-right-balance


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> I don't have vegetable oil or nuts though so I am not at risk of this "bad ratio" theory and I'm not convinced it exists as the link is just someone's opinion and no science backing it at that.


 The science is in the first link! I only posted the second to give you something quicker to read.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BeingReborn said:


> Read this :
> 
> https://www.udoschoice.co.uk/media/striking-right-balance


 I'd suggest you try to find information from anywhere other than the company trying to make money out of people buying 3:6:9 blends...


----------



## BeingReborn

I have read fats that heal fats that kill and there was sufficient compelling evidence.

I also have my own experience of using the oil and seeing the benefits.


----------

